# COST of LIVING



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have read a few comments here and there in this forum, briefly touching on the topic of what it might take in monthly income to live comfortably in the Philippines. To further elaborate on this topic, could someone, (or several members), please give their personal feedback on a cost of living scale? The more opinions, the more finely tuned the results will be...

Such as:

Level One - a very basic, poverty level existence, ($?pesos).

Level Two - a simple lifestyle, but above poverty level, ($?pesos).

Level Three - a more comfortable existence, ($?pesos).

Level Four - a more fulfilling western hemisphere lifestyle, ($?pesos).

Level Five - A rich and luxurious existence living like a king, ($?pesos).

Gathering and gleaning all the information I can find in past discussion threads, there seems to be a vague suggestion that each of these above listed existence levels may be separated by approximately 25,000php per month...example:

Level One - 0 to 25,000php per month.
Level Two - 25,000 to 50,000php per month.
Level Three - 50,000 to 75,000php per month.
Level Four - 75,000 to 100,00php per month.
Level Five - 100,000 and up per month.

I am not sure how accurate these rough calculations are to the actual cost of living PLUS I also realize that there is a big difference between living in the Philippines and living in Cebu or Manila!

Perhaps someone can address each of these five categories twice...once for the Philippines in general and again if living in the bigger metropolitan areas or maybe give a percentage increase for living in the big cities, (ie: 35% or 50% more needed each month for city living).

This information could be very valuable to those of us who are preparing to relocate to the Philippines this year as well as those who will follow in the coming years.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I would say level 3 should be more like 15-20k pesos, ie good factory jobs, school teachers etc.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

lastyle7 and Gary D...thanks for the input but I must apologize if my question was not clear...I am not asking about the Filipino people and their daily job pay...service jobs, factory jobs, school teachers, etc. or how many days a week they work or transportation costs in a Jeepney.

My question was relating to ExPats living in or moving to the Philippines. Every one is always saying that finding work in the Philippines is next to impossible for an ExPat, so it can be assumed that most Expats are in the Philippines in a retired or semi-retired situation.

It would be nice to have a monthly cost of living scale of what it costs to live in the Philippines per month measured at a variety of different scales or levels as I outlined in my first post.

How much money will "I" or any other ExPat need each month to live (at Level One), a poverty level in the Philippines? How much money will "I" or any other ExPat need each month to live (at Level Two), a little bit better life but still a simple lifestyle? How much money would "I" or any other ExPat need each month to live (at Level Three), a more comfortable lifestyle, etc. etc. etc.

I put an example in my first post...not knowing what these amounts will be...but if anyone has an idea of what it would cost an ExPat to hypothetically live in the Philippines at each of these five different lifestyle ranges or levels...please respond...


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

The problem is that "comfortable" is Variable for each person. It also depends on if you Own your home outright as well as a car (and associated expenses to that), etc. I have enough money to live a western lifestyle in gated community eating American food, But I dont want to. Expenses are so varied based on Individual wants and needs that your levels noted ate not area based...They are Individual based. It is pretty esdy to read through this and other expat forums and get a good idea what it "costs" to live in any one area.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Nickleback...

I completely understand all of the variables of exact location, home ownership, etc. which is why I was not asking for specific numbers...I was only asking "if" anyone can give an estimated range for each of these hypothetical levels...

My examples were at 25,000php intervals and were only examples...but someone actually living there should be able to give some cost of living ranges that would be somewhat close to fitting most applications in the Philippines.

The US is just as different from north to south or east to west, yet it is relatively easy to establish lifestyle cost of living ranges for the US. True...these figures will not fit everyone in every situation but I am only asking for a rough guideline...

I know if I were living in the Philippines, I could do this but I am still in the US...so I am unable to imagine what it might cost to reside there. All of my trips to the Philippines revolved around staying in nice hotels and eating out in restaurants.

I have gone through all the past threads I can find that appear to mention living costs and typically they just mention that you can live here for $ "X" amount each month but no one seems to mention at what level of existence that amount would provide for...is it just getting by or living relatively comfortable or living like a king?

What I am requesting would be very beneficial to this forum and the members...particularly the members currently preparing to relocate to the Philippines.

It can be difficult at best and very time consuming to go back and reread all the older posts while trying to find this information...it just makes sense to try and address it all in one post and be done with it...if someone would like to make a stab at it or adjust my sample figures...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

lastyle7 came the closest at setting some levels...level one-15,000php...level two-35,000php...and level three-45,000php...

If anyone would care to add their thoughts and address levels four and five...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Well...I was hoping I might get a few more replies to this post. I was only hoping that someone...anyone might share their thoughts or opinions about generalized costs of living in the Philippines.

Please let me know if anyone has any comments to my original post...

I understand that each individuals personal preferences are different and subjective, I understand that each location is different and whether you live in the big metro cities or in the province...but there are still generalized calculations that would be true for the vast majority of ExPats living anywhere in the Philippines...just a ballpark amount...nothing specific...

Just like in the US...it costs more to live in New York City than it does to live in rural Kansas...but still, generalized costs of living can be made for the entire US as a whole:

Generally...$0 to $20,000 a year is listed by the US Government as poverty level and difficult to make ends meet, no matter where you live.

$20,000 to $40,000 you can live a good but simple life here

$40,000 to $60,000 you can live most any state and live comfortably

$60,000 to $80,000 you can live a good life, own a home and take nice vacations...etc., etc., etc.

This was all I was asking if someone has a really rough, generalized, ballpark breakdown of the various levels of the cost of living for the Philippines...(?).

I totally understand that these amounts will not fit every person in every situation, province or city, on every island in the Philippines but there must be some sort of close proximity of what it might cost someone to live there at various levels of living...???

Level One - a very basic, poverty level existence, ($?pesos per month).

Level Two - a simple lifestyle, but above poverty level, ($?pesos per month).

Level Three - a more comfortable existence, ($?pesos per month).

Level Four - a more fulfilling western hemisphere lifestyle, ($?pesos per month).

Level Five - A rich and luxurious existence living like a king, ($?pesos per month).


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Not the basic straigh forward answer you're looking for but I believe most expats live a mixture of native and western style, with which end of the scale you lean more to affecting your monthy costs. That's why it's hard to give direct answers to this question imo.

The Philippines may be an inexpensive place in some regards but I think one can easilly spend the amount per month you'd spend living in the US Midwest if one doesn't mix in those native elements and pay strict attention to a budget. The PI just has a way of siphoning it off 50-100 pesos at a time.


----------



## Kory (Jan 21, 2012)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Well...I was hoping I might get a few more replies to this post. I was only hoping that someone...anyone might share their thoughts or opinions about generalized costs of living in the Philippines.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has any comments to my original post...
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I have made $132k per year and it was worse than making $94k per year due to taxes. Even at $94k per year we cannot afford any vacations and we still cannot own our own home. People forget about the graduated income tax rates and the loss of child tax credits. Take home pay at $132k per year was only $6k per month but rent was $1,400, food was $1,500, savings was $1,320 (only 10% of gross), the rest went to utilities, insurance, etc. We only allowed $200 per month on "fun" things (eating out, saving for vacation, etc.) My wife and I have considered moving to the Philippines to get out of this rat race where you don't seem to get ahead. It's sick when people who are making only $35k per year get all kinds of subsidies and end up netting about $60k per year from EIC, CTC, SNAP, etc.

From what we remember in the Philippines you can survive on 5k-10k per month, it is tough but it can be done. The next level would be 40k per month that would be a decent living. The last level up to 100k per month would give you a very Western-like living experience. Anything above that and you are pretty much living like a king (this depends on how much you really want to spend though). I would aim for the 40k-50k per month range to have a decent living. I have many friends and expats there and they have all recommended about $1k per month or about 40k-50k per month.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

1500$ on food/groceries? ...did I read that right? Wow...for sure even here in Seattle im not shopping "there" we do about $400-500 per month family of 3 depending how much wine I buy.. $600 per month if include clothing etc. Just wondering. Either way, I can hardly wait to execute that same PI move at 57. 2016 here we come!


----------



## Kory (Jan 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> 1500$ on food/groceries? ...did I read that right? Wow...for sure even here in Seattle im not shopping "there" we do about $400-500 per month family of 3 depending how much wine I buy.. $600 per month if include clothing etc. Just wondering. Either way, I can hardly wait to execute that same PI move at 57. 2016 here we come!


It is actually $300 per week with $100 per week for Household expenses. We don't always hit that and I rounded down to $1500. Yes our food is that expensive, Catholic family of 6.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ahhh. Makes sense...especially when ya get teens. Sounds like we both Should do well in PI with money left to travel. After 30+ yrs of craziness in too many 3rd world or other location "fun holes" meter is pegged


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm not sure anyone can give you ALL your catagories....perhaps we should just try to give examples for ourselves and others we know for sure.
I'm retired, living with Filipina partner for 3 years........monthly expenses include renting fully furnished house for 20k, electric is 2000, water is 300, internet/phone is 1600, cable tv is 700, load for mobile phone is 300, gasoline for truck is 4000, other transportation 1000, foods approx. 50,000. Total approx. 81,600 is very average. Clothing, household items, travel can be added as needed. This is comfortable living, eating well, freedom to travel. 
To increase my freedom, I also have truck, motorcycle, and a farm for building a house, farming for fruits and veggies, and starting small poultry and piggery projects. 
By the way, this is southern Cebu.....in the city, expenses would certainly be higher for the same comfort.
I also know expats that live on just 40k-50k per month....as well as very comfortable 200k per month....it all depends on level of comfort you want.


----------



## stolpioni (Jan 25, 2014)

My rent is 120,000p/month. I am living on around 300,000p.

I wouldn't say I live like a king. Upper middle class I would say.


----------



## evanderwaal (Jun 3, 2014)

Roughly I would say $600 or 25k pesos is enough if you dont have family and have your own house...5000 a month room rental reasonable room good food( still have to check the prices) bit of fun.

$1200 - 50k pesos - very good lifestyle and considered as middle class same thing if you have your own house good food fun still able to save some money for holiday...

$1700 - 75k pesos considered rich already can get some of what you want good lifestyle holiday etc.

$ 2300 and up- say 100k pesos and up live like a king can buy what you want without checking the price tags and as long as you have a successful business as well....

Btw my husband is an Australian living in bohol now since oct 2012... our situation is different because my husband cant get a pension from australia because he choose to live overseas so it worries us but fortunately we able to find a successful business and we live like a royalty as others would say. We dont go out much as we are far from real world but if we want to Cebu is only 1 hour travel via fastferry.... hope this helps and goodluck


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Living Standards*



Cebu Citizen said:


> Well...I was hoping I might get a few more replies to this post. I was only hoping that someone...anyone might share their thoughts or opinions about generalized costs of living in the Philippines.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has any comments to my original post...
> 
> ...


You can't really compare American Living Standards to Philippine Living Standards. Those ExPats who are retired military and are able to get an E8-E10 retirement pension can live like kings in the Philippines, they can do anything they want, go anywhere they want, buy anything they want and never worry about money. Unless you are Ex-Military you won't be making a $3,500US a month pension. I wish I did get the E-10 pension, I'd be living on 20 hectares in a 2 story, 400SQM house and drive a Hummer, but that isn't the case.

Ball park figures in the Philippines as far as living expenses, and, again, it depends on where you live, It would be

Level 1 - 20,000 to 30,000 pesos a month, very basic, not necessarily poverty level

Level 2 - 30,000 to 50,000 pesos a month, simple lifestyle, above poverty level

Level 3 - 50,000 to 70,000 pesos a month, you can live almost anywhere,

Level 4 - 70,000 to 100,000 pesos a month, you can't live on Boracay.

Level 5 - 100,000 and up, and you married a wealthy Filipina, you could own a mango plantation, rather, she would own the plantation, you would own the house that sits on the land. Now, as I saw on the Philippine TV Program 'Legal Help Desk' on Channel 9, if a Filipina married and had children, her spouse died, she and the children get the house and land, not the husband's family. If she died, her husband and their children would get the house and the land and not her family, even if her husband was a foreigner.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Many Philippino’s raise a family on 25 000 p or less a month.

I would put that at about a level 2 for a single expat. The ranges would also vary depending on a single or couple. A lot would depend on just how “native” you go. Buying food in a nice western style supermarket would cost a lot more than buying the same foods in a local market for example.
Transportation costs also would be a huge variance, if you ride in a jeepey is one cost, if you want your own car like a westerner than that would be a whole lot more.

My plan is to live very well on 80 000 a month. I intend to live in a smaller community away from Manila or Cebu. I am currently considering Butuan and Baguio but would look at other places.

That is about 20 000 for an apartment with utilities and another 20 000 for food.

The rest is to enjoy life and have a good time.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Manitoba said:


> My plan is to live very well on 80 000 a month. I intend to live in a smaller community away from Manila or Cebu. I am currently considering Butuan and Baguio but would look at other places..


just today went grocery shopping in SM for my hosts, 1 school kid, one nanny and 5 adults, came to 6,000 .. meat, milk and such, no expensive stuff ,.. lasts a fortnight ,... 

most vegetable is around the house or from farm ..... as is the rice ... or vegetables never bought in SM, they are always purchased in the big market ...

I believe if you don't splurge and buy stuff like Imported meat and read the price tag you are OK

if you look for gourmet stuff even in Baguio you can splurge ... and spend 

one thing vs living in Baguio is taxi fares are cheap vs. Manila and you always get your balance ...


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

JimnNila143 and also to Manitoba...awesome information. This is just the kind of feedback I was looking for.

I know I will be fine at my level of income after I relocate to the Philippines in a few months. I will be in the 100,000php to 115,000php range. So I know I will be fine with my ability to reside comfortably there. But my hope in posting the original comment was to get a real feel for the local economy in the Philippines and what the various income levels will provide.

Thanks again to everyone with their personal thoughts on this thread. More comments are welcome as the more info shared results in a more accurate assessment.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

George6020...evanderwaal...and lastyle7...great feedback! George may have hit the nail on the head with the comment that it may be difficult to determine all of the categories in my original post, (although JimnNila and evanderwaal did a good breakdown for each level)...but that sharing each of our individual levels of known expenses may very well shed some light on the actual costs of living in the Philippines...

lastyle7...thanks for the complete breakdown from the overall monthly expenses to the actual items where each amount is being spent.

I really appreciate everyone's feedback!


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> I have read a few comments here and there in this forum, briefly touching on the topic of what it might take in monthly income to live comfortably in the Philippines. To further elaborate on this topic, could someone, (or several members), please give their personal feedback on a cost of living scale? The more opinions, the more finely tuned the results will be...
> 
> Such as:
> 
> ...



I am late on this thread but just saw the link on another post. In my case I am living in a small city of 40k people, 2 hr drive from IloIlo. Been tracking expenses the last 3 months.

10,000 rent, brand new 2 bedroom house
1,500 hydro
150 water
food approx 10k
misc 7,000 which includes beer!
Total 30k more or less

I do not have a vehicle so that makes it less. I plan on building a house soon so that will be a large capital outlay but the rent will only be taxes after that time. We usually take a road trip once a month, usually Boracay, IloIlo or Guimaras. That is not included in the figures above.

2/3rds of our food shopping is in the grocery store the rest from markets.

We live a comfortable lifestyle, certainly not extravagant but nice.

$1500 a month would easily be a very nice lifestyle for us. That is 20-30k above our current expenses.

On your scale I would rate us as a level 3-4 for the money I mentioned.

Hope the info helps.

Cheers


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

It helps a lot and your reply certainly is not late...any and all information helps let me and others know about what to expect after we settle there. I am in my final 60 or 70 days in the US and this information is quite helpful to me and those who might follow. Thanks again for sharing your personal financial situation with the forum.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sounds like a nice lifestyle And Very Affordable!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

My experience having worked a lot in both PI and Thailand back in 90's, while also living down at Subic and travel a lot around PI 2008-12 for weeks at a time, and talking to Expats both places is that Thailand is ( or was) far better living. BUT my asawa is Filipina; so, for me no choice in Where we'll live come 42016pm between the two? Just I mostly get to decide Where IN the PI as she's afraid I'm going to feel like you....Im confident I've a good feel for it all, plus we plan to spend U.S. summer and fall in U.S. first few yrs...get my baseball and football fixes...lol. good luck I reckon on Your repatriation. Cleveland? ? Seriously? ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lastyle7 said:


> CC have you ever visited the Phils? because I live 2 minutes from upscale but really isn't anything but dead and quiet. If you are coming here for women then go and get a one bedroom in AC and have fun. If you are coming here to live with someone then get ready for a boring life. There is absolutely nothing great about this place, it's poverty everywhere, smells like crap, dogs crap everywhere and people are rude, loud and obnoxious. You also don't want to trust anyone because these ppl will fip on you in a second. They expect you to give them stuff and think they're smart than you. I've been here for 2 months, planned a year but getting the *** out of here going to spend a few weeks in Thailand and then heading back to USA.
> 
> Cleveland is way better than this place. Orlando as well. I currently live in Orlando but really don't like it, parents live there.
> 
> ...


See, now there ya go. What is right for one person is wrong for another and so on. If one has a hard time adjusting or wanting to adjust to the Philippines it would seem horrible for sure. 
Two months is surly not enough time to call giving a place a fair try though. Two years is barely enough for most people to see if they can or want to adjust to life in a 3rd world country. Thailand can be a lot the same and difficult for adjustment as well.

I've lived here bout 12 years now and like anyone had an adjustment. But being board without living the single life or something simply is not true. Naturally that could depend on what one finds enjoyable too.
I've been married the the entire time living here and have never had what I would consider a boring day yet. If I start to feel that way at all, my wife and I or just the kids and I head down the road somewhere or to a mall for an outing.

If you are not happy with living or being here, there are flights leaving every day. Get on one. But don't run down the place simply because you either can not or will not adjust to life here. This is not the US and is going to be different and that's the reason most of us are here and continue calling the Philippines home...


----------

